# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Familja ideale:sa persona do të kishte për mendimin tuaj?

## Letersia 76

Planifilimi i familjes nis qe atehere kur njihesh me partnerit ,lind dashuria ne fillim e pastaj mendimi per martese e pastaj fillon jeta normale familjare.
Sa femije do te deshironit te kishit ,psh sa vajza sa djem,pse keshtu e pse keshtu...njeri thote dua me shume djem se vajza ,tjetri thote vetem cuna ,tjeta ku ka si gocat ,tjetri thote ci fare femijet ....etjj
ky muhabet ka nje pafundesi pyetjesh e pergjigjesh ....
Prinderit e mi kane tre femije ......dhe mendojne se eshte nje famileje normale dhe ideale ..... ne jemi tre cuna ......kur po linde femija e trete te dy prinderit e mije donin vajze ,ja doli djale ......mamaja dhe babi thane ska gje ........
per prinderit jane njelloj qofte djale e qofte vajze........

Pra dua nje mendim konciz per jeten tuaj familjare ,pretendenca juaj.........

faliminderit te gjithe si ju goca e s u cuna.........hmmmmmmmm

----------


## Mina

Sa me shume! Familjet numeroze i admiroj! Ato kane nje nene te madherishme!

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Letersia 76

aha lulja e dimrit .....
tre femije them dhe prinderit eshte nje famile normale apo jo?

----------


## BlondiE_18

prinderit dhe dy femije:nje vajze dhe nje djale do ishte perfect :shkelje syri:

----------


## Letersia 76

Mire mojbjonde 18 kesht do kishe qefti e........
keshtu bej...
une dua 2cuna e nje coce..........ahahaah hmmmmmmm

----------


## malli

ashtu mendoj dhe une 3 sjane keq ,
ne jemi 3 femije 2 motra dhe 1 vella, jam e lumtur qe kam nje vella
dhe nje moter

----------


## Estella

Kjo varet nga deshira e njerzve. 4 eshte normale. Por edhe 6 nuk eshte keq. 2 cuna, 2 goca dhe prinderit.

----------


## Letersia 76

MIRE FARE SE KENI KEQ PO KJO VARET NGA NJEREZIT APO JO ...
Disa kane deshire te kene shume disa pak .....

dhe nje here femijet jane gezimi i familjes dhe prinderve!

----------


## Mina

Lulja e dimrit, asgje nuk eshte absolute! Ajo qe shpreh eshte thjesht ideja ime! Nuk e nenvleftesoj nje nene, qofte edhe me nje femije!

----------


## Letersia 76

po per nenat  pa femije fare cila eshte familjaideale ??hmmmmm

dikush e ka femijen dikush jo...zoti thone ja dha me doren e tij ose e kunderta nuk ja dha....

JU bekofte zoti te gjitheve!

----------


## erin73

Mua do te me pelqente te kisha tre femije:dy vajza dhe nje djale,edhe po te jene tre vajza s'do me vije aspak keq.Une kam dy motra dhe me to jam gjendur gjithmone shume mire,por gjithmone e kam deshiruar nje vella.Pra familja ime do te doja te perbehej nga 5 persona.
Ju puth te tereve e paçit ç't'ju doje zemra!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Letersia 76

5 veta ate thashe edhe une........
faliminderit per pergjigjen tende....

----------


## Simmba_wienerin

per mua familje ideale eshte ajo ka kater anetare...

----------


## Letersia 76

Mire kater anetare fantastik eshte apo jo?

----------


## Shën Albani

5 ideale, praktike dhe me me pak mundime  4

----------


## elvina

Familja me kater veta ka lezet, mami , babi,dhe dy femije vajze e djal. Me idealja

----------


## Letersia 76

Kaq  e ke ne plan ti elvina......joe shume......

----------


## BlueBaron

...lezet ka me 6,"cifti lumtur" (dmth burre e grua),"femijet e lumtur"(djale e vajze),"prinderit e lumtur"(gjyshi dhe gjyshja)...
...pershendetje nga skuthi_vogel...

----------


## bjondina

Nje familje ideale do ishte e perbere nga:
prinderit
2 vajza (motra ka nevoje per moter)
2 djem  (vllai ka nevoje per vlla)

Por ne realitet ndodh ndryshe.Numrin e kemi ne dore vete(me ndihmen e kontraceptiveve) ndersa sexin e femijes jo.

----------

